# Primers



## late.runner (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi All,

I'm getting back into handloading and occasional prairie dogging as well as moving into the community of benchrest shooting. Two weeks ago I gave the go-ahead to build my first custom rifle for these purposes. Now I'm learning from the local reloading supplier that he doesn't have small rifle benchrest primers or small rifle magnum primers to handload for my new 6br. Can any of you out there tell me where I might find 500 to 1000 primers of either of these sizes to get me started in this endevor?

Thanks very much,

Laterunner


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sorrt to say it but unless you can find a private person who is willing to share you may be s.o.l. good luck


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Folks are stocking up on the chance that the Dear Leader and his minions pull off some of their back door gun control agenda. They know they will have great difficulty getting at the guns, so they will try to restrict ammo & reloading components...

If you find some, buy as many as you can afford or that they will sell you..


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I kind of look at this as bitter reality setting in. Those who believed Obama have nothing much to shoot, those of us who knew he was a liar about respecting the second amendment should be able to shoot for a while yet. Many people say they don't like to pay attention to politics. My response is, what kind of slingshot are you using for deer and geese this fall. 

NDTerminator, I'm guessing your going to be good for a while.  Some were buying Obama stickers, Obama buttons, Obama plates, I was buying components and other essentials like:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

Obama and company have rightly struck fear and loathing in the hearts of gun owners.As such everyone is gobbling up as much as they can find/afford and I'm no exception.My advice is as soon as you find ANY components you even think you might need do the same.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Plainsman.... :beer:

Speaking of primers, I had a buddy from MO call the other day. This guy has a WALK-IN safe and does nothing small when it comes to hunting, guns, & shooting. He had moved to MO from ALA and found that 20,000 Small Rifle Primers had gone AWOL during the move!!! Talk about a devasating loss at the worst possible time!

He figures it might have been better to lose 20,000 small gold nuggets... :******:


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

late.runner You will have to keep checking every place online and locally you can. I checked a few online places and they are out of everything. CCI BR and Russian small rifle mag primers work the best in my BR. I did try Winchester and they were ok but I did not try as many different loads as possible.

If you find any I would say buy as many as you can and put them in a ammo can. I think you can buy 40 or 50K per hasmat sticker.

I am glad I stocked up

Chuck Norris can touch MC Hammer.


----------



## jtillman (Oct 31, 2005)

I had to call Scheels/Gander/Sportsmens twice a day every day until one of them finally had some. I was nice, I only took two of the four bricks left yesterday.


----------

